# Hot Cocoa / Hot Chocolate recipe wanted



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok my wife was devastated today when she read the label to her favorite hot chocolate (Swiss Miss Choloate Sensation) Lots of grams of sugar but the worst thing is hydrogenated oil. Any of you out there PLEASE try to not eat this stuff! Look it up on google. 

Anyway I was wondering if any of you good folk have a home made recipe using real cocoa/sugar etc that makes a real good hot chocolate. Now she doesn't like it too sweet nor too bitter but a little of both is fine.

thanks


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Decadent Hot Chocolate

Recipe from the Inn at Little Washington, Washington D.C. A delightful, gourmet hot chocolate. don't worry about the calories, just enjoy! This will not only impress your guests, buy also yourself.

1 tea pot full of Hot Chocolate (see recipe below)
Tea cups
Whipped cream
Curls of white chocolate
Curls of milk chocolate

Prepare Hot Chocolate. Place a dollop of whipped cream in the bottom of each tea cup. Place a curl of white chocolate and a curl of milk chocolate in the cup over or beside the dollop of whipped cream.

Pour prepared Hot Chocolate over the top of the ingredients. The whipped cream will rise to the top and the chocolate curls will start melting. NOTE: Timing is important in making this hot chocolate, as you need to hand the person the cup right before you pour the hot chocolate into it.

Makes 4 (4 ounce) servings.

HOT CHOCOLATE 
6 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped 
2 cups milk

Place the milk and chopped chocolate (can also add sugar to taste) in a saucepan over medium heat and whisk periodically until the mixture reaches the boiling point and is foamy. Remove from heat and if more foam is desired, use a wire whisk or hand held blender to whip the hot chocolate.

*************************************
Special Hot Chocolate 
It's special because it's so simple.
INGREDIENTS:
2 1/2 cups milk, scalded 
2 oz unsweetened chocolate
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tsp vanilla 
1/8 tsp salt 
PREPARATION:
In a blender, combine chocolate, sugar, vanilla and salt, with 1/2 cup of the milk. Blend until smooth, then add the rest of the milk. Serve immediately
*************************************
Hot Cocoa Recipe courtesy Alton Brown 

2 cups powdered sugar 
1 cup cocoa (Dutch-process preferred) 
2 1/2 cups powdered milk 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons cornstarch 
1 pinch cayenne pepper, or more to taste 
Hot water

Combine all ingredients in a mixing bowl and incorporate evenly. In a small pot, heat 4 to 6 cups of water. 
Fill your mug half full with the mixture and pour in hot water. Stir to combine. Seal the rest in an airtight container, keeps indefinitely in the pantry. This also works great with warm milk.
*************************************
FISHING ACCESS LOST IS FISHING ACCESS LOST FOREVER SUPPORT & JOIN THE OUTER BANKS PRESERVATION ASSOCIATION - OBPA


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Billfish said:


> *************************************
> Hot Cocoa Recipe courtesy Alton Brown
> 
> 2 cups powdered sugar
> ...


Now that sounds interesting. I've put cayenne in just about everything but. 
Gonna try this one.  
.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Great sounding recipes, billfish.*

Thanks for the post.

BB - I'm with you. The cayenne sounds like a great addition. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If you are just looking to avoid the hydrogenated oila and all the sugar, but don't want to go through the hassle of cooking up some hot chocolate, Trader Joes sell Hot Chocolate without the crap in it. I really like their Mint Hot Chocolate mix that comes in a little cylindrical can sort of like peanuts do.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Now that sounds interesting. I've put cayenne in just about everything but.
> Gonna try this one.
> .


cocoa and hot peppers actually go together really well...you can hardly notice it but you'll hate it without it after you try it...its like egg nog with extra nutmeg...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks all ... I think I'll give it a shot. I should have looked at what Alton had to offer ... IMHO he is the man!

I will probably make it by hand first. Hell my wife cooks for me so much its the least I could do. I'll investigate the trader joes as well. We tried the starbucks blend but it was just too sweet.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Billfish .... or anyone

You happen to know where I could land some dutch process cocoa?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I've got a can of Hershey's Special Dark Cocoa that's marked "Dutch-processed". I got it at my local Safeway for around $3.50 a can. It's very dark, somewhat bitter, but has a very deep-bodied flavor. I usually mix a teaspoon of the cocoa, two teaspoons of sugar (more or less to taste) and about 12oz of hot milk. It comes out pretty tasty. 

I'll have to try the cayenne, though


----------

